
The world of HBGary - wglb
http://lcamtuf.blogspot.com/2011/02/world-of-hbgary.html
======
mbesto
> The reason why I am frightened is the emergence of a new class of government
> contractors

How is this new? Haven't government contractors been blowing smoke and mirrors
at the government for decades now?

We live in an age now where it's possible for these companies/individuals to
be held accountable by undeniable evidence. It's a sign of truly accountable
democracy.

What is scary is that exploitation of such companies is possible and is
becoming more and more likely to happen (i.e. Wikileaks). People are growing
exponentially pissed at the perceived lies and destruction of the US gov't and
it's oligarchic overlords. Non-transparency doesn't fly for techies. Just
imagine what these script kiddies could do to the likes of Halliburton
KBR...that's scary. (in a good way)

~~~
alecco
Not on this scale.

------
ChuckMcM
This is not news, the business model "Create a scary threat, offer a solution"
is old. I would not be surprised if some paleontologist asserted that the
first 'sharpened' rock was marketed as a defense against the sabertooth tiger
meanace.

------
shareme
post author does not comprehend..the attackers were not bored 'kids' the
techniques used are common techniques used by criminal hackers world-wide.

HBGary was incompetent at even the most basic level.

~~~
notahacker
using the hyperlink text "bored kids" to link to an article on a 45 year old
obsessive conspiracy theorist doesn't exactly help the author's point.

~~~
psn
<http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/>

Tell me when you've done as much as the author. His point - thats we're giving
money to companies that for services that they can't provide for themselves -
is valid.

